# mounting amp to rear seats



## swong46 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have a question, do people just use sheet metal screws for mounting amps to the rear seat? Or do you usually drill and tap?


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

If its metal then and the screw is somewhat small then just use a self tapping screw. The metal isnt too thick for seat backs. If its a wood material then you might want to pre-drill a tiny hole. Make sure the screws aren't too long! haha


----------



## MidnightG35X (Feb 5, 2009)

I drilled a hole in the metal seat frame and attached with a bolt and a lock nut.


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

I use fine thread wood screws into metal without predrilling. Works even better than self tapping metal screws (IMO).


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Austin said:


> If its metal then and the screw is somewhat small then just use a self tapping screw. The metal isnt too thick for seat backs. If its a wood material then you might want to pre-drill a tiny hole. Make sure the screws aren't too long! haha


+1 for big self-tappers that are short.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I never have, I always use wood. Why....some old school amps had problems if you grounded the case of the amp, so I never let the amp touch metal of the car. Back in the old days :laugh: that was the rule where I installed.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

sqshoestring said:


> I never have, I always use wood. Why....some old school amps had problems if you grounded the case of the amp, so I never let the amp touch metal of the car. Back in the old days :laugh: that was the rule where I installed.


Oh yeah, I forgot to mention I actually use the self-tappers countersunk through an MDF (or other non-conductive) to the seat, then normal screws to secure the amp to the mounting board. Thinking of going HDPE next time I make one of these, as it would be stiffer and thinner than MDF. Unfortunately it would be considerably more expensive.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh the screws, I like drywall screws and sometimes deck screws. Cheap, old school, whatever all I can tell you is I never had a problem with them. I like the finer thread for metal and I have a full selection if sizes. I have used other types for looks in a part you see such as the amp (like torx or allen), I typically screw the wood on under the amps.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

How about gluing a piece of MDF to the metal floor underneath the amp location, put the factory carpet back in and then screwing the amp on to the MDF? Its worked very well for me in the past.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Oh yes, be careful of fuel tanks and stuff under the floor. I had to do a full inspection before I secured the bottom of my IB baffle behind the seat. I have used bolts before, they hold a lot more just a few will work great...but harder to hide. I just don't mess with fancy fasteners unless it is an appearance issue or it is someone else's car and they want them. I'd rather waste time on driver installs and other more important stuff.


----------

